# designing an opening roof light in a conservatory



## mpooley (2 Mar 2008)

Hi all

I am building a conservatory and am beginning to design the roof vents,

I've noticed that Velux hinge their windows in the centre,
is this the way to do it or should i hinge from the top?

and either way i will have problems keeping the rain out.
Im thinking of using copper flashing (cos this is an oak roof)

any helpfull hints would be much appreciated 

Mike


----------



## wizer (2 Mar 2008)

If you want to use the standard off the shelf greenhouse automatic venting kits, then you will need to hinge from the top. Not sure what the benefit of middle swivel is in this scenario.


----------



## mpooley (3 Mar 2008)

im not sure what the benefit is either i just wonder why velux's are made like it?

doubt ill be using greenhouse kit unless i can get a posh one 

thanks


----------



## wizer (3 Mar 2008)

I assume with the velux it's about space restrictions and safety. With a greenhouse you don't have those issues.


----------



## Oryxdesign (3 Mar 2008)

You can spin the velux right round so you can clean the glass on the outside from the inside. Also it is less heavy to open being balanced. It's hard to beat a velux in my opinion so I'd look very hard at their design.


----------



## mpooley (3 Mar 2008)

Oryxdesign":278z07cy said:


> You can spin the velux right round so you can clean the glass on the outside from the inside. Also it is less heavy to open being balanced. It's hard to beat a velux in my opinion so I'd look very hard at their design.



good point!

I wonder where i could get the hinge mechanism?

Mike


----------



## Oryxdesign (3 Mar 2008)

I think it'd be a bit more complicated than finding the hinge, I've just had a quick look for you and I would suggest you go and have a look at a Velux in person. They also have a remote opening system that may interest you.


----------

